# [EVDL] Li strapping hardware dimensions



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have the dimensions of the strapping hardware used by TS or 
CALB? I'm trying to configure a battery pack and would like to know how 
much "extra" space to allow for the straps.

-Adrian

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You could use a nylon lasing tie that comes in fix lengths of 36 to 80 
inches long by 5/8 to 3/4 inch wide and about 1/8 inch thick on the edges 
where there is a raise rib edge or in bulk length that comes in 1/2 to 1 
inch wide by about 0.04 to 0.06 inch thick.

You can get them with a built in flat inline releasable fastener or separate 
fastener that can be attach to any length lasing tie that you can cut to 
length. We get these straps from Thomas and Betts from our electrical 
supply house. You can also get them from Home Depot with the built in 
fastener or in any bulk length you want. They can order any type you want.

I use the releasable fastener type with a nylon backing plate that can be 
bolted to any structure and then the strap connects to the backing plate by 
slipping through a slot to hold any device up to 200 lbs.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Adrian DeLeon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, December 29, 2010 7:59 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Li strapping hardware dimensions


> Does anyone have the dimensions of the strapping hardware used by TS or
> CALB? I'm trying to configure a battery pack and would like to know how
> much "extra" space to allow for the straps.
>
> -Adrian
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When I bought CALB cells from EV Components last year, they came with
strapping "bars" that were 3/8-inch thick, so 3/4 total for both sides.

Bill

Original Message:
-----------------
From: Adrian DeLeon [email protected]
Date: Wed, 29 Dec 2010 07:59:38 -0800
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Li strapping hardware dimensions


Does anyone have the dimensions of the strapping hardware used by TS or =

CALB? I'm trying to configure a battery pack and would like to know how =

much "extra" space to allow for the straps.

-Adrian

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


--------------------------------------------------------------------
mail2web LIVE =96 Free email based on Microsoft=AE Exchange technology -
http://link.mail2web.com/LIVE



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've used this kind of device for years:
http://www.who-sells-it.com/cy/strapex-1293/hand-tools-for-plastic-strappin=
g-4413/page-5-fullsize.html

Some of the nylon straps fit like a glove to the Winston Battery
threads. So the support is also multidimensional. Not only the
compression.

Sure .. the tool is expensive... but.. ah.. .it is sooo neat, fast and
easy. Then again the straps are cheap.

I usually borrow my machine to the customers together with a reel of
right size nylon strap.

This method has been tested 6 years already and there has been very
little complaints. Sometimes when the settings are not right the
melting point is ugly and might break (and does not fit the toe
cooling grooves. But.. after some practice everyone have mastered the
art.

Nylon straps are also immune to the heating effects (of course to the
certain limit) and the compression is dynamic. It allows some
stretching and it returns to the original length after the stress
releases. Steel straps will stay loose and might allow cells to slide
enough sideways to lock the cells by their cooling fins. This
generated problems with the old type interconnects. =3D> loose
connections =3D> fire.

-akkuJukka

http://www.google.com/profiles/jarviju#about



2010/12/29 [email protected] <[email protected]>:
> When I bought CALB cells from EV Components last year, they came with
> strapping "bars" that were 3/8-inch thick, so 3/4 total for both sides.
>
> Bill
>
> Original Message:
> -----------------
> From: Adrian DeLeon [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 29 Dec 2010 07:59:38 -0800
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Li strapping hardware dimensions
>
>
> Does anyone have the dimensions of the strapping hardware used by TS or
> CALB? I'm trying to configure a battery pack and would like to know how
> much "extra" space to allow for the straps.
>
> -Adrian
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> mail2web LIVE =96 Free email based on Microsoft=AE Exchange technology -
> http://link.mail2web.com/LIVE
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Most people, including myself, don't like the threaded rods and end bars that
come with CALB cells. I used some small cargo straps and adjustable
turnbuckles for increased tension, with 1/4 inch end plates.

http://i550.photobucket.com/albums/ii419/JRP3_photos/DSC00914.jpg




> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >
> > Does anyone have the dimensions of the strapping hardware used by TS or
> > CALB? I'm trying to configure a battery pack and would like to know how
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Or you can get a manual system off ebay for US$50 or so... just =

search for 'Plastic Strapping Tensioner' but you need the sealer =

(crimper), some seals (little metal crimp-on things that lock the two =

strap ends together) and the plastic strap - which you can usually get =

for free if you know somewhere that has large boxes delivered =

regularly (you can re-use the strapping).

See ... http://www.winlow.co.uk/wychwood.co.uk/EV_Conversion_-_Part_2.html =

... for some pictures of how it works. 160Ah TS cells with 1/8" =

mild steel end-plates (corners rounded with a file to protect the =

strap).

Jukka's machine will give you easy consistency of tension but a bit of =

practice with the manual one will give goods results too. Just don't =

over do it - you only want enough tension in the straps so that your =

block of cells doesn't move relative to each other when lifted at each =

end or generally shoved about.

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> Jukka J=E4rvinen wrote:
> 
> > I've used this kind of device for years:
> > http://www.who-sells-it.com/cy/strapex-1293/hand-tools-for-plastic-strapp=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been using nylon strap to secure valve regulated lead batteries for 
some years now. Easy to apply and seems to work well, though I always 
wonder how it would fare in a collision, so it's strictly for offroad stuff 
(Elec-Traks) at the moment.

I also haven't used it on flooded batteries since I'd expect the acid mist 
would degrade the nylon and rust the clips.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > I've been using nylon strap to secure valve regulated lead batteries for
> > some years now. Easy to apply and seems to work well, though I always
> > wonder how it would fare in a collision, so it's strictly for offroad stuff
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Adrian,

Everyone else has given great advice. I ended up using 1/8" thick aluminum plates that I "fabricated" myself out of a big sheet. I also used a strapping kit similar to Martin's. I bought mine for $80 on ebay (5/8" mini polyester strapping kit). Don't get larger than 5/8" with the Thundersky cells -- it won't fit in the grooves on the side of the cells.

I literally just finished strapping my cells together last week, so this is all fresh in my mind. I put together a blog posting detailing the steps:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-strapping-thundersky-batteries-together/

In regards to your question, here is what I did: I added 1/8" on each side (for a total of 1/4"). However, I found my box was too tight when made to that size, and I couldn't easily drop in the cells. Instead, I recommend adding another 1/8" on the side. I ended up cutting my box and welding it a little wider to get them to fit. I just finished a post on my front battery box for my '69 bug, outlined here:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-front-battery-box-fabrication/ -- includes what happens when the box is sized to fit 

I also posted my sketchup files and details in this posting:

http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-battery-box-design/

Have fun!

corbin




> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> 
> > Does anyone have the dimensions of the strapping hardware used by TS or
> > CALB? I'm trying to configure a battery pack and would like to know how
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice work Corbin, and nice documentation! 
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Li-strapping-hardware-dimensions-tp3167285p3169421.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not sure how much pressure is required on these cells to stop them 
from bowing out on the ends but I've seen a couple sets do that. Maybe 
just under abuse but I don't know. It seems that the 1/8" aluminum 
plate and straps may not be rigid enough across the width to prevent 
gradual bowing out of the cells. This is not based on any real 
knowledge, data or calculations - just a thought.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/
San Antonio, TX


On 12/30/2010 10:15 PM, corbin dunn wrote:
> Hi Adrian,
>
> Everyone else has given great advice. I ended up using 1/8" thick aluminum plates that I "fabricated" myself out of a big sheet. I also used a strapping kit similar to Martin's. I bought mine for $80 on ebay (5/8" mini polyester strapping kit). Don't get larger than 5/8" with the Thundersky cells -- it won't fit in the grooves on the side of the cells.
>
> I literally just finished strapping my cells together last week, so this is all fresh in my mind. I put together a blog posting detailing the steps:
>
> http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-strapping-thundersky-batteries-together/
>
> In regards to your question, here is what I did: I added 1/8" on each side (for a total of 1/4"). However, I found my box was too tight when made to that size, and I couldn't easily drop in the cells. Instead, I recommend adding another 1/8" on the side. I ended up cutting my box and welding it a little wider to get them to fit. I just finished a post on my front battery box for my '69 bug, outlined here:
>
> http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-front-battery-box-fabrication/ -- includes what happens when the box is sized to fit 
>
> I also posted my sketchup files and details in this posting:
>
> http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/12/plug-bug-battery-box-design/
>
> Have fun!
>
> corbin
>
>
>


> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey gary -- good point; I considered 1/4", but it is just so heavy...and the bug is already weighing more than I hoped! I just dropped my front batteries in the front trunk, and I think I'm going to need new shocks 

I'll definitely let everyone know how the 1/8" end plates work out once I get the thing driving. I have a big hill (highway 17, in Santa Cruz), which will definitely test the car out on a daily basis.

corbin



> gary wrote:
> 
> > I'm not sure how much pressure is required on these cells to stop them
> > from bowing out on the ends but I've seen a couple sets do that. Maybe
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> corbin dunn wrote:
> > Hey gary -- good point; I considered 1/4", but it is just so heavy...and the bug is already weighing more than I hoped! I just dropped my front batteries in the front trunk, and I think I'm going to need new shocks
> >
> > I'll definitely let everyone know how the 1/8" end plates work out once I get the thing driving. I have a big hill (highway 17, in Santa Cruz), which will definitely test the car out on a daily basis.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > On Fri, Dec 31, 2010 at 10:38:32AM -0800, corbin dunn wrote:
> >> Hey gary -- good point; I considered 1/4", but it is just so heavy...and the bug is already weighing more than I hoped! I just dropped my front batteries in the front trunk, and I think I'm going to need new shocks
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My impression was that if you don't over/under-charge them that they 
don't swell much if at all anyway. Certainly my TS160's (bought mid 
'08) strapped up into 7's or 8's with 1/8" mild steel end plates 
secured with 5 plastic straps have not swelled at all. I haven't had 
any significant accidents with charge state - YET and have had over 
and under voltage protection all the time.

I see JR is using no strapping at all in his re-hash of Speedster Mk 
I... but they are the blue CALB cells... 1/8" aluminum may not be 
strong enough on the TS's.

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> corbin dunn wrote:
> 
> > Hey gary -- good point; I considered 1/4", but it is just so
> > heavy...and the bug is already weighing more than I hoped! I just
> ...


----------

